# Shrimps fanning



## hotweldfire (29 Aug 2011)

Fanning their legs that is. You know, the way they do when berried to keep the eggs clean.

Except almost all of them are doing it, berried or not, female or not and a number of different species.

The only reason I'm worried is that I've been losing shrimp, one every day or two over the last couple of weeks. Parameters all fine (that I measure anyway). No dramatic changes. The only thing is some new plants and shrimp have come in over the last couple of weeks. Plants were treated. Shrimp, however, did not have quarantine.

Anyone know what this behaviour would indicate?


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Aug 2011)

Hi, it could be that the shrimp are molting possibly. My Amano shrimp act a bit strange sometimes just before a molt, almost like they are trying to pull the skin off.


----------

